# שני צבי מים חמודים למכירה



## tzav_tzav (26/11/01)

שני צבי מים חמודים למכירה ../images/Emo110.gif 
שלום לכולם. שני צבי ים חביבים ביותר למכירה, כתומי אוזניים, ומשובצי שריון. כולל אקווריום + פילטר + אוכל + וחומר ניקוי. *ניתן לפנות אלי במייל או להשאיר הודעה בפורום.* tzav_tzav


----------



## champ (26/11/01)

אני מוכן לאמץ אותם..... 
אבל לא לקנות!!! את הציוד אני לא צריך.....יש לי כבר את כל מה שנדרש אני מגדל שבעה כאלה בבית ושאלה לי אליך: אם הם כל כך חביבים....למה אתה מוכר אותם??? אני בטוח שהם לא מפריעים ולא עושים רעש ולכלוך....... Champ


----------



## tzav_tzav (26/11/01)

הם ממש מתוקים!! 
אבל לצערי אין לי זמן בכלל לטפל בהם.. וחבל שיסבלו אצלי, הם כמעט לא זוכים לתשומת לב מצידי וזה מעציב את החברה שלי..שלוחצת עלי למכור (קנינו ציוד לצבים במאות שקלים).


----------



## champ (26/11/01)

איפה קנית את הצבים? 
ובכמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## tzav_tzav (26/11/01)

בחנויות במרכז ../images/Emo66.gif 
קניתי אותם בנפרד, בשתי חנויות, אחד ברמת גן, ואחד בתל אביב. אני מעריך ששניהם זכרים. קניתי אותם לפני 4 חודשים לערך, ומאז עברתי דירה, והנסיבות השתנו מאוד כך שאיני יכול להחזיקם עוד. אני לא זוכר בדיוק, נדמה לי שבין 60 ל- 80 ש"ח הצב. (זה נשמע די רע, בהתחשב שישראל היא אחת המדינות המובילות בעולם בסחר בבני אדם...) במשך החודשים הנ"ל קניתי אקווריום חדש, אבנים, אוכל, חומרים ובאלאגנים, ואני נפרד מכולם ומהכל. ztav_ztav


----------



## **לילך** (26/11/01)

אתה זוכר את שמות החנויות ../images/Emo35.gif 
ומה הטלפון והכתובת שלהן?


----------



## tzav_tzav (27/11/01)

אני לא מסתובב פה הרבה ../images/Emo70.gif 
אבל יש לי הרגשה של ציד מכשפות קטן. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני בכל מקרה אזרח תמים, ואת הכתבה קראתי חודשיים אחרי שקניתי אותם, כך שלא היה לי מושג שיש איתם בעיות. בכל מקרה אני לא אכנס לפרטים, מי שרוצה למצוא את החנויות, אין מבחר כל כך גדול בגוש-דן, ויהיה לו/ה בהצלחה. אם זה מסיבה אחרת, אנא צייני. בכל מקרה, הצבים שלי למכירה. בברכה, tzav_tzav


----------

